
Load Testing with Python: Locust Testing and Bokeh Visualization - samueladam
https://steelkiwi.com/blog/load-testing-python-locust-testing-and-bokeh-vis/
======
dragonsh
Locust [1] is fantastic for load testing for python or any REST API, it's also
nice as wrk. [2]

In our startup we used it to test 100,000 users traffic on our python based
backend and optimized it continuously. We also used wrk with test cases
written in LUA scripts. That too worked fantastic.

We did not use bokeh visualization, but just with locusts we could improve the
response time by logging and improving sqlalchemy query logs.

[1] [https://locust.io/](https://locust.io/)

[2] [https://github.com/wg/wrk](https://github.com/wg/wrk)

